# External drive problem help!!!



## rence88 (May 22, 2009)

could some one help me out on my prob ? my external HDD is adata Nobility NH92 my computer can recognized its device but it doesn't appear on "my computer" hard disk drive i already tried other computer still same problem occurred , pls help me out thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it is not recognized on two computers, the drive is likely faulty.

Goto Control Panl / Administrative Tools / Computer Management / Storage / Disk Management ...is the drive listed there?


----------



## rence88 (May 22, 2009)

yup its there it disc 1 basic 465.67GB online . the its unallocated, what will i do next ? thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Use Disk Management to create a partition and then format. You will then be able to use the drive.


----------



## rence88 (May 22, 2009)

could you help me step by step ? thank again


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309000


----------

